

The VC Firms Most Exposed To Web 2.0 - astrec
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2009/1/the-20-vc-firms-most-exposed-to-web-20

======
pg
I can't believe they expect us to click through 21 pages. Can someone just
copy and paste the list here?

~~~
palish
I'm redownloading our entire SVN repository, so I have some time to kill. Here
you go:

The venture capital industry is getting hammered by the stock market collapse.
IPOs are choked off, and the M&A market is sick, too. Worse, advertising
dollars are shrinking just as a whole generation of Web 2.0 companies
expecting to live on "advertising" need to start generating revenue.

So VCs were idiots to dump all that money into flaky Web 2.0 companies, right?

Actually, no--because, believe it or not, they didn't really put that much
money into them.

We've ranked the 20 VC firms most exposed to "Web 2.0" startups, according to
data from the VC Experts Key Investment Trends database. (We defined "Web 2.0"
as advertising-supported startups founded after Google's IPO). After scanning
this list, you'll see that even the VC firms that plunked the most money down
on the RockYous and Metacafes actually bet very little on the era.

The bottom line: Web 2.0 won't be a disaster, because investors just didn't
invest that much in it. Why didn't they? Because Web 2.0 companies just didn't
require much capital.

The top 20 Web 2.0 VC firms combined only invested about $726 million in the
sector. Compare that to the recent $2 billion loss a single investment bank
sustained in a single quarter (Goldman Sachs). Also compare it to some Web 1.0
companies like WebVan and Exodus, which incinerated billions all by
themselves.

Here are the 20 VCs most exposed to Web 2.0.

\----------------------------------

#20: Highland Capital Partners LLC

Total Amount: $21 million

Deals: 5

Portfolio Companies:

Going, Inc. (fka: HeyLetsGo, Inc.)

Metacafe, Inc.

\----------------------------------

#19: Polaris Venture Partners

Total Amount: $23 million

Deals: 7

Portfolio Companies:

ChipIn, Inc.

JibJab Media, Inc.

Modelinia, Inc.

Plinky, Inc.

V Kernel Corporation

\----------------------------------

#18: U.S. Venture Partners

Total Amount: $23 million

Deals: 10

Portfolio Companies:

Insider Guides, Inc.

myYearbook.com

Piczo, Inc.

Winster, Inc.

\----------------------------------

#17: Oak Investment Partners

Total Amount: $23 million

Deals: 3

Portfolio Companies:

Rearden Commerce (fka: Talaris Corporation)

\----------------------------------

#16: Greylock Partners

Total Amount: $23 million

Deals: 9

Portfolio Companies:

Red Bend Software, Inc. (fka: Emony, Ltd.)

Social Gaming Network, Inc.

WildTangent, Inc.

Cape Clear Software, Inc.

Apptio, Inc.

Facebook, Inc. (aka: facebook.com)

\----------------------------------

#15: Redpoint Ventures

Total Amount: $24 million

Deals: 10

Portfolio Companies:

Buzznet, Inc.

Sparkplay Media

Gaia Interactive, Inc.

Vuze, Inc. (fka: Azureus, Inc.)

\----------------------------------

#14: Mission Ventures

Total Amount: $24 million

Deals: 9

Portfolio Companies:

Slacker, Inc.

vMix Media, Inc.

#13: Union Square Ventures

\----------------------------------

Total Amount: $25 million

Deals: 10

Portfolio Companies:

Zynga Game Network, Inc.

Twitter, Inc.

Meetup, Inc. (aka: Meetup.com)

Tumblr, Inc.

\----------------------------------

#12: Spark Capital

Total Amount: $25 million

Deals: 8

Portfolio Companies:

Biosocia, Inc.

Buzzwire, Inc.

Tumblr, Inc.

Next New Networks, Inc.

Twitter, Inc.

\----------------------------------

#11: New Enterprise Associates

Total Amount: $25 million

Deals: 5

Portfolio Companies:

Clearspring Technologies, Inc.

Play Hard Sports, Inc.

TidalTV, Inc.

Vuze, Inc. (fka: Azureus, Inc.)

\----------------------------------

#10: Mohr Davidow Ventures

Total Amount: $26 million

Deals: 5

Portfolio Companies:

Fliptrack, Inc.

hi5 Networks, Inc.

Mantara, Inc.

\----------------------------------

#9: DAG Ventures

Total Amount: $31 million

Deals: 11

Portfolio Companies:

ManiaTV Network, Inc.

Gaia Interactive, Inc.

Friendster, Inc.

MEVIO, Inc. (fka: PodShow, Inc.)

One True Media, Inc.

Pelago, Inc.

Metacafe, Inc.

\----------------------------------

#8: Kleiner Perkins Caufield & Byers

Total Amount: $35 million

Deals: 10

Portfolio Companies:

One True Media, Inc.

Pelago, Inc.

Friendster, Inc.

MEVIO, Inc. (fka: PodShow, Inc.)

\----------------------------------

#7: Draper Fisher Jurvetson

Total Amount: $38 million

Deals: 22

Portfolio Companies:

abazab, Inc

aniBoom.com

Doppelganger, Inc. (fka: Evil Twin Studios, Inc.)

EatLime, Inc. (fka: YouSwap)

Eventful, Inc. (fka: EVDB, Inc.)

Kyte.tv, Inc. (aka: decentral.tv Corporation)

Nile Guide, Inc., The

Panraven, Inc.

Redux, Inc.

Yardbarker, Inc.

Brickfish.com

Meetup, Inc. (aka: Meetup.com)

\----------------------------------

#6: JKB Capital

Total Amount: $44 million

Deals: 7

Portfolio Companies:

Novarra, Inc. (fka: InfoSpeed)

vMix Media, Inc.

\----------------------------------

#5: Accel Partners

Total Amount: $56 million

Deals: 10

Portfolio Companies:

Raptr (fka: GXAl, Inc.)

RayV Technologies

SportsBLOGS, Inc.

UBIK.com, Inc.

Facebook, Inc. (aka: facebook.com)

Cape Clear Software, Inc.

Metacafe, Inc.

\----------------------------------

#4: Benchmark Capital

Total Amount: $57 million

Deals: 18

Portfolio Companies:

FriendFeed, Inc.

New Relic, Inc.

Polyvore, Inc.

Next New Networks, Inc.

ManiaTV Network, Inc.

Gaia Interactive, Inc. (DBA: Gaia Online)

Friendster, Inc.

Metacafe, Inc.

\----------------------------------

#3: Sequoia Capital

Total Amount: $62 million

Deals: 17

Portfolio Companies:

Challenge Online Games, Inc.

ImageShack Corporation

Sugar Publishing, Inc.

TokBox, Inc.

Widgetbox, Inc. (aka: PostApp, Inc.)

RockYou.com (fka: netPickle, Inc.)

MEVIO, Inc. (fka: PodShow, Inc.)

\----------------------------------

#2: Ignition Partners

Total Amount: $65 million

Deals: 7

Portfolio Companies:

Blowtorch Entertainment Corporation

Melodeo, Inc.

Apptio, Inc.

\----------------------------------

#1: DCM

Total Amount: $76 million

Deals: 11

Portfolio Companies:

eCast, Inc.

Outspark, Inc. (aka: Outspark.com)

PlayFirst, Inc.

Brickfish.com

RockYou.com (fka: netPickle, Inc.)

~~~
pg
Interesting. The firms high up on the list are as a rule also the most admired
in the Valley. Esp. Sequoia, Benchmark, and Accel. So to the extent this list
is accurate, Web 2.0 actually seems to be a good bet. I'd be much more worried
if the top firms were all investing in methane plants or Chinese shopping
centers.

------
fallentimes
Is this the same thing as "The 20 VC Firms with the most Money Invested in
Internet Companies"?

